# 6mm Rem



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Having trouble getting it to shoot well as I'd like with the 85 grn. HPBT gamekings, bought some 100 grn prohunters today, it shot the core locks well years ago? I'm trying to get it shooting for one of my daughters, have a load starting to group with IMR 4350 and the 85s, any of you have a load with that powder. It's the 742 model autoloader, not expecting 1/2 inch groups, but I know it used to shoot a little over an inch??? Thanks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well those 742's traditionally dont shoot too well. I had one some time ago. Little over an inch for one of those is fantstic.. I have no solutions or suggestions. Keep trying

Charlie


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm loading 4350 with 100 gr Sierra Spitzers. Shoots/groups very well out of a Ruger 77


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

go with different powder and reduce your bullet weight to 60s gr. H322 and Nosler Ballistic


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

My load for my 6mm is 43.5grs of IMR-4350 with a 100gr bullet.


----------



## beachrat (Mar 12, 2005)

i am shooting 40 grs of IMR 4350 and 100 grain bullets in my model 700 6mm and getting one inch groups and also shooting 32grs of varget and a 100 gr bullet in my daughters model 600 and getting less than one inch groups


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your help, I am working up a deer load for my daughter. I loaded some last night, 43 grains of IMR 4350 under 100 grain Sierra Pro Hunters, will give it a try this weekend. Thanks again!!!


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just qa reminder for autoloaders.....you want to use a fast burning powder that snaps the operating mecahism back quickly without damaging it. Slower burning powders wil bend the op rod,etc. Don"t know anything about the Rem. Auto. IMR4350 is a SLOW burning powder and is not recommended for autoloaders. I use AA2460 on my M1 and it shoots a tight group. Please check into this and make sure the Rem. will be ok with 4350.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*???*

Never heard of that. So, would that mean that all factory ammo would have to be loaded with a fast burning powder??? I'll have to see what I can find on this. Thanks for peaking my curiositiy.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes. All factory standard ammo is loaded to fit the needs of most every modern firearm in that caliber. I would suggest you call remington and ask them directly. In my M1 and winchestermodel 100 you will bend the operating rod using a slow burning powder that gradually moves the rod rearward, peaking to full power when the rod is almost all the way back. Reulting in a bent operating rod.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

By the way, major ammo manuf. do not use cannister (for sale) powders. They blend their own to help accomplish the most consistent loads for all guns, velocities, accuracy, etc.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

To me every "quarter bore" i've ever owned has been very fickle when i have stepped up above the 80 gr. range. It seems to me and this is just my belief that the fastest burn rate powder you can use for the 100's and such the better, as long as you can the velocity that you can live with. My belief is that the marginal twists that factory rifles are set up with are detrimental to slow burning powders. The faster you can the bullet up to speed while still in the barrel the better accuracy. .02c


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

My M700 loves the 95gr Ballistic Tips. I use 42.3gr of IMR4350 in this bolt gun. DEADLY accurate. Size of dime groups are the norm. This load is chronographed at 2905 for a 3 shot average. Course, the Timney trigger set to 2.5 pounds helps! Can you tell that I just love the little 6mm! So do the kids!


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Busy*

Got busy and smooth forgot to call Remington??? Oh well, there's always next week? I wish it was as easy at my Model 700 .243, the other day I shoot 4 in one ragged hole with one out about 1/2 inch out. That was with 46 grains of IMR 4350 and the 85 grain sierra HPBT gameking. You all have a great weekend!!!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

My brother's 6mm Remington 700 likes 100gr Sierra GameKings over IMR 4064. Shoots one hole groups. Just another powder for you to try. It's accurate stuff. Works well in my .204 Ruger, as well (also one-hole groups).


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

ras308 said:


> Thanks for all your help, I am working up a deer load for my daughter. I loaded some last night, 43 grains of IMR 4350 under 100 grain Sierra Pro Hunters, will give it a try this weekend. Thanks again!!!


I believe you can boost up the loading by at least 1.5 gr....but then again I shoot nothing but bolt actions and SS rifles....auto loaders need special treatment.


----------

